# Taste of Winter (Lake Anna Striper fishing, Jan 21, 2016)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Snow Blizzard 2016? So I went fishing before the snow started, Friday, Jan 21, 2016.
I went Lake Anna and fished between 6:30 AM and 12:00 PM. The air temp was 17-34 F. Because we had warm winter so far, baitfish hasn’t come to Dike 3 where the water is warmer (47-49F – Big thanks to the power plant). I didn’t catch big stripers. I think they will come to Dike 3 along with baitfish soon.
It was the first cold day of fishing in 2016. Well I will get used to it.

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Joe, that's a great video! You sir, are a pure fishing animal! Congrats on braving the cold & having some success! :fishing:

I drove across Lake Marion on I-95 this morning, and it looks like my coffee with lots of cream! 

Winds blowing a bit too hard to brave getting out there for me. I near the lake, but not sure what the water temps are now. They had been in the mid 50's. I also passed one of the launch ramps on my way home & saw two guys as they were leaving the ramp in a bass boat so at least some folks are braving the cold down here in SC.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Dude thats sic.Can you describe you rig?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

goldencreek said:


> Dude thats sic.Can you describe you rig?


Sorry for the late reply.
It's a home made rig. The only things I changed from the video are:
1. I use silver, not white, Silver.
2. One of the tandem is about 5-7" long.
3. Instead of using mono line for leader, I use Eagle Claw Duo-lock #1 and #2 directly connected to the stainless steal. Eagle Claw #2 is bigger and stronger than the #1. I recommend not using other brands. There are some reasons.

Here is the details (Make sure you use a regular computer if you can read the text thru a mobile phone) for the Rig:





joe


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Joe, that is a great looking rig and it obviously works well for you! The video footage was excellent also. Thanks for sharing your ideas and fishing adventure!

R/D


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice videos and information.

I guess winter is about the only time you can be on Lake Anne without a thousand boats running around.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Well done Joe!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for all your videos. Your good.


----------

